# Links Wanted!



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Greetings everyone,
I've been here awhile now and I have to say that I'm enjoying this board very much. Everyone here is great, helpful, and really know Halloween. I'm almost done with my site updates and would like to expand my link section. Anyone with a site on here that wants to have it added to my links list please email it to me at [email protected] (that would be the simplist way for me) and I'll add it to my list. I've already added the forum and some of the other links I"ve got through here, but want to give everyone as much exposure on the web as I can. This summer is the release date of my book The Art of Fear: Theories of a Dark Entertainer and it looks like Maniacal Manor will open it's doors for the first time this October so we have planned for a massive advertising campaign on the net, in Haunted Attraction Magazine, and newspaper and radio ads for the haunt. This means increased exposure of my site and thus exposure for yours as well. Like I said if you have a site you want to include just email me the link. Take care everyone.

Mr. Maniacal


----------

